# Tamiya M4A1 Sherman



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are some pics of one of my favourite kits. Enjoy and Cheers mark.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

nice work.
Did the kit come with the stowed stuff or did you add it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice model, it is though an M4 not an M4A1. The M4A1 was mechanically similar to the M4 but had a cast hull versus welded plates. The older Tamiya stuff builds up very nicely.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

aric said:


> nice work.
> Did the kit come with the stowed stuff or did you add it?


It all came in the kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Seems to me I've seen this one before.....
Nice job as usual Mark!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Have you started that bloody BR52 yet? If you haven't I'm gonna build it for you while you're on holiday......and just to make sure you appreciate the situation remember- I don't need no steenking instruction sheet.....
BTW, I've wrecked Grahams house and I look forward to housesitting your place next week- lock up your valuables.....

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Seems to me I've seen this one before.....
> Nice job as usual Mark!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Have you started that bloody BR52 yet? If you haven't I'm gonna build it for you while you're on holiday......and just to make sure you appreciate the situation remember- I don't need no steenking instruction sheet.....
> BTW, I've wrecked Grahams house and I look forward to housesitting your place next week- lock up your valuables.....
> ...


We have already taken precautions. Cassie and kiell are booked into the Vet for when we come back...........UND VE KNOW VERE YOU LIVE EH EH EH :wave: CHEERS MARK


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nicely done! I've always been a big fan of Tamiya's armor kits


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Good detail and great surface texture, it looks just like painted metal.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job. I like the subtle weathering you've done.

Sean


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Sean and RR. the Sherman is one of my favourite Tanks, so it made it easier to work on something you like...Cheers Mark


----------

